# Pricing to Sell



## Fullamoon (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi all, this is my first round of MP soaps and I love the immediate gratification I get in one afternoon of soapmaking. It's creative and fun.

I've made about 10 different styles/creations and have listed on eBay. I am just testing the market to see what buyers will go for.  So far only two sales (and it was my mother-in-law so I refunded her $$)! At this rate, it is costing me more to list the soap than I am earning. And I don't want to spend any more money until I at least break even. I've spent $200+ on soap base, scents and color.

Is eBay not a good venue to sell? My soaps appear to be comparable to the others that are selling. Any suggestions?


----------



## dagmar88 (Mar 21, 2011)

Soap making, even if it's 'just' melt and pour soap, is a craft.
Before you can actually make your hobby profitable, you need to be very well experienced and have something that sets you apart from all of the others.

Soap making is not a quick way to make money.

But, since you're already selling; please make sure you list the ingredients correctly (INCI) and you are properly insured.


----------

